# Just sharing ( knitting) SL



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty stitch pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

nice pattern, looks a lot more complicated, thank you for sharing.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

How sweet...Best friends/ sisters.. love it...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely string art.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely embroidery. Thanks for the stitch pattern.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great stitch.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks! I have a couple baby blankets to make and I think this stitch is perfect.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

The picture is absolutely stunning.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice pics! Shared both on my FB page. Thank you for sharing. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

That embroidery is beautiful.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Love the yarn picture. How clever and sweet, brings to mind Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice pattern, looks like a variation of Old Shale which always looks nice


----------

